# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Ρυθμίσεις asterisk για viva.gr

## bigakis

Πρίν απο μία εβδομάδα κατα λάθος έπεσα πάνω στο viva.gr. Παντα έψαχνα να βρώ εισερχόμενο αριθμό voip για να συνδέσω και να πειραματιστώ με το asterisk που έχω στήσει, χωρίς όμως να αγοράσω FXO κάρτα.

Χρησιμοποιώ το asterisknow, version 1.6 το οποίο στην ουσία είναι asterisk με freepbx web interface.

Παιδεύτηκα αρκετά είναι η αλήθεια αλλά τελικά αποδείχτηκε πανεύκολο. Ας δούμε λοιπόν τα βήματα ένα-ένα (Εστω αριθμός 2110000000 και κωδικός 123456)

1)Επιλέγουμε trunks απο το μενού στα αριστερά.
2)Add SIP Trunk και βάζουμε τα εξής:
Outbound Caller ID:Οτι γουστάρετε και αγαπάτε ή το αφήνετε κενό
Dial Rules: Απλά μία τελεία (.) που σημαίνει ότι θα περάσει στην viva.gr ότι αριθμό του έρθει
Trunk Name:Το όνομα του trunk. π.χ.viva.gr
Outgoing Settings
PEER Details:
context=from-trunk
host=sip.viva.gr
fromdomain=viva.gr
progressinband=yes
username=302110000000
authuser=302110000000
fromuser=302110000000
secret=123456
port=5060
insecure=very
type=peer
disallow=all
allow=ulaw
qualify=yes
canreinvite=no
Incomming Settings
User Context:302110000000@sip.viva.gr
User Details:

secret=123456
type=user
context=from-trunk

Registration:
302110000000:123456@sip.viva.gr/302110000000

Μετά φυσικά θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε το default outbound route 0 9_outside ώς εξής:
Dial Patterns:
NXXXXXXXXX (Που σημαίνει να ματσάρει τα 10ψήφια που δεν αρχίζουν  με 0)

Trunk Sequence:viva.gr (Το ονομα του trunk που μόλις δημιουργήσαμε)

Φτιάξτε και ένα inbound route (π.χ όταν σας καλούν στην viva.gr να χτυπάει το εσωτερικό 100 ή όλα) και είστε έτοιμοι....

----------


## bigakis

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι αυτό που πραγματικά με παίδεψε ήταν ότι αφού έκανα τις ρυθμίσεις τίποτα δεν δούλευε, παρόλο που το GUI έλεγε ότι οι αλλαγές έγιναν.
2 ώρες μετά μου ήρθε η φαεινή ιδέα να κάν restart το asterisk απο την κονσόλα και όλα δούλεψαν........

Κονσόλα μπαίνεις απο terminal γράφοντας asterisk -r.
Στο prompt CLI>, δίνεις restart now.

Δάτς όλ φόλκς.

----------


## aeolos

Είσαι γίγαντας, είσαι γίγαντας, είσαι γίγαντας!!!! Στον ουρανό σε έψαχνα, στη γή σε βρήκα!!! THANK YOU

----------


## worthapp

Εμένα και στο Viva και στο Omnivoice μου κάνει κανονικά register, δέχομαι εισερχόμενες, αλλα όταν πάω να καλέσω μου λέει all service are busy now.

Έχεις καμία ιδέα?

----------


## _alx_

Αν έχεις κάποιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο βασισμένο σε Asterisk τότε κάποιο θέμα υπάρχει με τα Outbound Routes (μήπως δεν έχεις ορίσει από ποιο trunk να παίρνεις τηλέφωνο) Αν θές δώσε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## del_ahmettt

Προσπαθώ να ρυθμίσω τον αριθμό μου από το Viva μέσω του Asterisk server, πάνω στον οποίο έχω βάλει και δυο εσωτερικά νούμερα 10000 & 20000 σε softphones.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω GUI, μιας που τρέχει σε OpenWRT, άρα δουλεύω μόνο με τα conf αρχεία.

Παραθέτω:

*/etc/asterisk/sip.conf*


```
[general]
port=5060


register => 3021177*****:******@viva.gr/3021177*****

[10000] ; X-Lite client 10000
type=friend
secret=10000
auth=md5
nat=no ; we assume clients are behind NAT
host=dynamic ; and have dynamic IP addresses
reinvite=no ; if so, we need to make them
canreinvite=no ; always go through Asterisk
qualify=1000
dtmfmode=inband
callerid="TEST 10000" <10000>
disallow=all
allow=gsm ; add whatever other codecs we fancy
context=from-internal ; use a context that exists ;-)

[20000] ; X-Lite client 20000
type=friend
secret=20000
auth=md5
nat=no ; we assume clients are behind NAT
host=dynamic ; and have dynamic IP addresses
reinvite=no ; if so, we need to make them
canreinvite=no ; always go through Asterisk
qualify=1000
dtmfmode=inband
callerid="TEST 20000" <20000>
disallow=all
allow=gsm ; add whatever other codecs we fancy
context=from-internal ; use a context that exists ;-)

;Ρυθμίσεις viva όπως τις δίνουν στο site τους

[viva]
type=peer
context=from-viva-trunk
fromuser=3021177*****
username=3021177*****
secret=******
host=viva.gr
srvlookup=yes
insecure=port,invite
canreinvite=no
dtmfmode=rfc2833
t38pt_udptl=yes
nat=no
qualify=yes
type=peer
disallow=all
allow=g729&alaw&ulaw
```


*/etc/asterisk/extensions.conf*


```
[from-internal]
exten => 10000,1,Dial(SIP/10000,20)
exten => 20000,1,Dial(SIP/20000,20)

exten => _[26]XXXXXXXXX,1,Dial(SIP/viva/${EXTEN}) ;Αποδεκτοί προορισμοί μονο σταθερά & κινητά, καλά το χω ορίσει;

[from-viva-trunk]
exten => 3021177*****,1,Dial(SIP/10000)
```


Το μόνο που καταφέρνω είναι να κάνω ενδο-κλήσεις στα 2 Softphones.
Ούτε να βγάζω κλήσεις στη Viva μπορώ, ούτε να παίρνω τις κλήσεις της Viva στο ένα softphone

Βοηθείστε αν μπορείτε, γιατί αν δεν λύσω αυτό το απλό, πώς θα πάω παραπέρα που θέλω... :Confused:

----------


## petros82

Βρήκες λύση με την viva ?

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Βρήκες λύση με την viva ?


Mε τα αρχεία conf χάθηκα, δεν κατάφερα και πολλά... πολύς κόπος ακόμα και για το πιο απλό.

 Τελικά έκανα compiling το Asterisk GUI 2.0 στο σύστημά μου και όλα πλέον γίνονται πανεύκολα με μερικά κλικς απο web interface... :Smile: 

Οι ρυθμίσεις που δίνουν στο site της Viva είναι γενικά ΟΚ.

----------


## binary_dreamer

το έχει στήσει κανείς σε asterisk χωρίς κάποιο γραφικό περιβάλλον? Αν ναι ας μας πει τις ρυθμίσεις.
Έχω κάνει ακριβώς τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις όπως ο del_ahmet αλλά δεν μπορώ να καλέσω/καλέσουν.

----------

